# Did I ruin my pups ears?



## Darla_Hunter123 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi i really need help i have a 5month old german shepherd that he had one ear up one down .. they recomended me to tape his ears ..with foam rollers and medical tape self non stick adherent wrap only 2 days i notice he was itching and pink a quickly remove them when i did both ears were now down and swelling im worried and regret doing it shouldnt never dont that to my beautiful pup..did i ruin my pup ears??OMG is there anything i can do to help him anyone please and thank you and advance .

..i love this beautiful breed i have 5 kids and they are so loyal and smart to all my kids i also have my Darla 7 months old but i never had any problems with her ears they were up in 3 months ....if theres is someone outhere that can help me out on what i can do or not do with my pup i would gladly appreciate it big time..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sometimes the ears don't go up until as late as nine months. It's advisable to just leave them alone.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Every dog is different. You can't really compare how one dog's ears behaved with another dog's ears.

Please leave them alone. If they are meant to stand, which the vast majority do, they will. If they aren't going to stand, you can't force them. But it's rare when they don't stand.

Once the swelling goes down, I would expect there to be some improvement, especially with the one that was up before.

Be patient. More harm than good can be done with taping, as I think you have now realized.


----------



## Darla_Hunter123 (Sep 9, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> Every dog is different. You can't really compare how one dog's ears behaved with another dog's ears.
> 
> Please leave them alone. If they are meant to stand, which the vast majority do, they will. If they aren't going to stand, you can't force them. But it's rare when they don't stand.
> 
> ...


Yes i really did realize that..and would never do that again..thank you


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

that's upsetting so sorry.. are they up now. that's why i will never tape


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

if one was up i would have just left it alone


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I never recommend doing anything to the ears until at least 6 months of age, and they ar done teething. Teething is from 4-6 months and ears will go up and down during that time. If the ears don't stand, then they are genetically weak ears, or possibly has an injury, but either way, you can tape them after done teething, but I wouldn't recommend they be bred, as weak ears are genetic.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You did not ruin the dogs ears and taping is fine. It is done all the time.


----------

